# Trolling motor mount help



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

i got a boat.
It came with an i pilot quick release mount!
I have a new riptide tiller steer, and quick release mount that I want to put on!
There is no access underneath front deck where it needs to go!
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

They don't line up? If not you can get them to. Take it to a TM place where you live. I had my MK mount tapped into a piece of starboard above it which was custom fitted to the bottom of my MG xi5.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jonterr said:


> i got a boat.
> It came with an i pilot quick release mount!
> I have a new riptide tiller steer, and quick release mount that I want to put on!
> There is no access underneath front deck where it needs to go!
> ...


Then how did they get the I pilot on. I had to reach far under my deck while my buddy tightened from above the deck to get my quick release on. Good idea going to a tiller


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Then how did they get the I pilot on. I had to reach far under my deck while my buddy tightened from above the deck to get my quick release on. Good idea going to a tiller


They put it on when the boat was built


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine was installed with the cap and then it was placed on the hull. Bulkhead prevents you from getting into access it.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I had the same problem with mine. There are marine anchors made just for this issue. $20.00 for a 2 pack at West Marine. You drill a larger hole and then lower the anchor into it on a pair of zip ties.p ties. Once it is in the hole you grab the 2 ends and push the top part of the anchor down tight then clip off the ends. It is tight and permanent.

Simple to use and exactly the same as if you had access below..

I may have taken some photos when I did mine. If I can find them I will post.

Ken


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is the product. Very easy to use when you have no access below. All work done from above. Took about 20 minutes to do 4 holes.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice!
Thanks!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Ken T said:


> I had the same problem with mine. There are marine anchors made just for this issue. $20.00 for a 2 pack at West Marine. You drill a larger hole and then lower the anchor into it on a pair of zip ties.p ties. Once it is in the hole you grab the 2 ends and push the top part of the anchor down tight then clip off the ends. It is tight and permanent.
> 
> Simple to use and exactly the same as if you had access below..
> 
> ...


X2 on those anchors, pricey but they work great.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> X2 on those anchors, pricey but they work great.


Cool
Any idea how to get the 1 off that's on there?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Cool
> Any idea how to get the 1 off that's on there?


As of now, I'm leaning toward just buying an i pilot, and not having any extra holes in the deck!
I'll just sell the tiller steer!
Thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

What are the details on the tiller? I may be interested


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> What are the details on the tiller? I may be interested


I bought it at bass pro 2 months ago
Riptide 55 lb
Has quick release mount!
Paid right at $800 for both!
Used it 1 morning for less than 2 hrs!
In fresh water!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I get out of breath reading all those exclamation points.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Cool
> Any idea how to get the 1 off that's on there?





jonterr said:


> Cool
> Any idea how to get the 1 off that's on there?


If there is no access you could always just drill out the heads of the screws and let me fall threw the holes into the space below, fill the holes then mount the tiller using the stainless toggle bolts.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

jonterr said:


> I bought it at bass pro 2 months ago
> Riptide 55 lb
> Has quick release mount!
> Paid right at $800 for both!
> ...


Does the TM have the Digital Maximizer? Where are you located? Any idea of what you want for it?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Battfisher said:


> I get out of breath reading all those exclamation points.[/QUOTE





Fish-N-Fool said:


> Does the TM have the Digital Maximizer? Where are you located? Any idea of what you want for it?


I drove an hr to get the bolts!
I guess I'll do it tomorrow!
I've had 2 i pilots, and I'd really rather have the tiller steer!
It takes up more deck space , but a lot easier to use, unless your not up front!Ha


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I drove an hr to get the bolts!
> I guess I'll do it tomorrow!
> I've had 2 i pilots, and I'd really rather have the tiller steer!
> It takes up more deck space , but a lot easier to use, unless your not up front!Ha


I just talked to a guy at a local boat dealership
He said they don't use toggle bolts, because they don't hold very well.
They work good for y'all?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I think that the product that I used to mount my bracket was designed to overcome the shortfalls of traditional toggle bolts. If you install them correctly they are tightly attached with the stainless toggle tight to the bottom of the deck and the plastic sleeve and bushing tight to the top. . The plastic material really seats the bolts and I have had no issues with bolts rattling loose and my boat gets used daily.

Additionally I would like to mention that the motor I just recently mounted was a Rhodan. Had it for a little more than a month now and I am very happy with it. The anchor system stays put and the other features are great for someone who fishes primarily with fly gear.

Ken


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

jonterr said:


> I drove an hr to get the bolts!
> I guess I'll do it tomorrow!
> I've had 2 i pilots, and I'd really rather have the tiller steer!
> It takes up more deck space , but a lot easier to use, unless your not up front!Ha


Good choice, I think tiller is the way to go..


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Good choice, I think tiller is the way to go..


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

W
well
I always heard,
Your not supposed to work on Sunday!
I got the old mount off.
Decided to mount the new 1 over far enough to get the outside bolts on the outside , under the gunnell.
That went well. Looked like I'd have plenty of room to use the toggles on the 2 inside ones,
It said to use a 1/2" bit to allow for the toggle.
I drilled the 2 holes, only problem is, I got thru the deck, then about an inch down, its solid! Not enough room to get the toggle in and open it!
I thought about cutting off about 1/2" on each end of toggle, but that would weaken it,right? Or thought about cutting a slit in deck, but don't want to do that!
I guess I'll call Ankona in the morning and see what's up!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Another option is to just fill those 1/2" holes you just made on the inside with thickened epoxy, let cure, and use self tapping screws (drill pilot holes still). If you use 5200 during the install you will be fine


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

When I did mine I had the same issue with the toggle not going down cleanly. What you need to do is bore out the foam a bit so there is room below. I used a smaller bit and just moved it around until it chopped up the foam and made an absess below. I saw someone suggest using a shop vac to get the foam bits out of the hole before running the toggle down. You can give this a try. It worked for me and I have the same Ankona.

Ken


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ken T said:


> When I did mine I had the same issue with the toggle not going down cleanly. What you need to do is bore out the foam a bit so there is room below. I used a smaller bit and just moved it around until it chopped up the foam and made an absess below. I saw someone suggest using a shop vac to get the foam bits out of the hole before running the toggle down. You can give this a try. It worked for me and I have the same Ankona.
> 
> Ken


I talked to Ankona this morning. Apparently, the rolled funnel is 2 1/2 " thick.
I guess that's what I'm hitting.
I'm gonna try shortening the toggle on both ends. Don't want to go drilling it that!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I talked to Ankona this morning. Apparently, the rolled funnel is 2 1/2 " thick.
> I guess that's what I'm hitting.
> I'm gonna try shortening the toggle on both ends. Don't want to go drilling it that!


I ended up filling the 2 holes in with epoxy and screwing it down
Seems to be fine
Thanks


----------

